# portable mitre saw table.



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

I did a project way up on the north coast of California a few years ago. Worked with a guy who had a Norm Abram style portable miter saw table he'd built. 

I've wanted to build one since I got the chance to use his. It looked something like this. He had "pockets" to the left and right of the saw. It worked perfect for organizing right and left ends we'd already cut. 

I've checked out the collapsible aluminum systems out there. But I have a sheet of 3/4 birch ply with this projects name on it. I'll probably just throw it on a set of saw horses instead of building a stand. 

Anyone have any idears or pictures of something they use?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

I bet you need another sheet. There are plenty of homemade mitet saw stations designed on here. Look or search carpentry picture area. Some very clever & useful designs. Also Google Ron Paulk . He made some well thought out stuff. He'll even sell you a blueprint.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

http://www.thisiscarpentry.com/2010/06/04/miter-saw-work-station-pt1/


----------



## walkinplate (Oct 11, 2014)

Tom M said:


> I bet you need another sheet. There are plenty of homemade mitet saw stations designed on here. Look or search carpentry picture area. Some very clever & useful designs. Also Google Ron Paulk . He made some well thought out stuff. He'll even sell you a blueprint.


I've never heard of Ron Paulk, or seen any of his stuff. 

Watched a few videos and I'm digging his portable work bench and miter stand. 

Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

find a old ryobi quick stand from the 80's it folds flat and had a ply wood top they are the best.


----------

